# Tybee Island report 2/24



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got the car out of the shop today and decided to make a trip down to the Tybee Island pier. Stayed for about an hour and used the heaver to chuck 6 and bait with just a couple nibbles. One guy caught a small stingray and a tiny whiting, both on shrimp. Good to know there are fish out there. Just gotta keep practicing.

On the bad note though, found that someone had broken my microspin rod while it was in the shop.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

sorry to hear your rod got broken. glad you had a chance to get out there and soak some bait  can't wait to make it down to wilmington or myrtle beach to get my lines wet again. 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Feels good to get out there start practicing with the heaver. I actually plan to catch a fish one of these days.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

haha 

i just baught a new penn reel to get a king rig set up for this spring  can't wait to make it to the pier and catch my first. what's the smallest rod you'd use for the anchor rod? I had a nice 12' ugly stick setup i was going to use buy my dad stole it and since i didn't have the receipt for it i couldn't prove that it was mine... i have a few 7' and 7 1/2' rods with 15lbs test line, would these work? since i haven't ever setup a king rig before i have no idea how much pull is on the anchor line when a king or any other fish hits. does the trolley rig release with little resistance on the anchor line or is there enough to break 15lbs test line? I'm also not sure how hard it is to get the nail sinker unstuck either and from the looks of them they can get pretty expensive to keep buying every day. 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've only fished for kings once and the setup process was tiring. I'd use an 8 or 9ft rod, medium - medium/heavy action for the anchor. You will lose alot of those nail sinkers, trust me, you will. You can make them yourself for alot less money. Should be some sites on how to put those together. Georgia is not known for it's pier kingfishing due to the shallow beaches. Best bet is to go to Cherry Grove Pier in North Myrtle Beach, 2nd Ave in Myrtle Beach or to one of the OBX piers and watch the guys work. The 2nd Ave crowd was more than happy to show me how to set up a rig.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

is there a website for the 2nd ave pier?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.myrtlebeachinfo.com/cvb/events/fishrodeo/boats-marinas-piers.htm#Anchor-PIERS-52814 

That'll give you all the links you need for the piers. My favorites are 2nd Avenue and Garden City. Garden City is wondeful in the fall for MONSTER red drum. You can see the picture of one that I caught in the Fall 2002 gallery.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

thanks for the info. It didn't have a website for the 2nd ave pier but it did have some info on it. However it didn't say when the pier opens at the beginning of the year or the price per rod. 

also on a king rig the trolley part of it. once you get a hit and it pulls the fighting line free of the rig how do you get the trolley rig back to set it up again without pulling in the anchor rod?


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Alot of people use a clothespin rig for that, so you could just put another rig on without pulling up your anchor. Truth be told, you're probably going to be happy to get just one fish. It's not like there are kings running up and down the beach. One fish per pier per day is a good day. Pier should be opening sometime in the next couple of weeks and will go to the 6am-midnight hours around May most likely.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

thanks for the info  the most i've seen was 3 caught within an hour of each other off the cherry grove pier  Even though it's not likely i'll catch more then one or even one in a day you never know unless you try  

When i was younger i would goto the choptank river pier in Maryland and use my bubble gum to catch small white perch then use the white perch to catch some nice stripers...  always flipped my uncle out when he'd arrive at the pier after work with some bait and i'd be ready to leave with my limit of stripers....


Tight Lines!


Tim

Tight Lines!


Tim


----------

